
Show HN: Derek – your new project maintainer (bot) - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/derek/
======
detaro
Now I know all the buzzwords for how it's run, but still not what it actually
_does_.

~~~
alexellisuk
Watch the video it's a 101-style how/what/why etc.

~~~
detaro
Not going to watch a 10 minute video for that, sorry (especially not on
mobile), and I don't think I'm alone in that. It's just a bad medium for
initial impressions unless done really well and compressed.

EDIT: on second read of the GitHub readme I understood that the text examples
are commands you can give and not examples of what the bot does, that makes it
clearer. Still, if you submit a blogpost that IMHO should be in the post.

~~~
alexellisuk
Example / walk-through - [https://github.com/Subsurface-
divelog/subsurface/pull/1137](https://github.com/Subsurface-
divelog/subsurface/pull/1137)

